# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  مسابقة المنتدى الثقافي الاسبوعية

## mohammad qasaimeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية الكرام ، تحية طيبة و بعد  
فكرة جديدة نطل عليكم بها ، حتى نبقى على اتصال مع ابداعاتكم و لافساح المجال لرغبة التعبير الموجودة بداخل كل انسان  
فكرة المسابقة بسيطة ، حيث اقوم انا ( مشرف المنتدى الثقافي ) كل ليلة خميس بادراج صورة ، ثم يقوم الأعضاء بوضع تعليق ( بيت شعر ، جملة نثرية ، او حتى كلمة واحده )  
و التعبير الأجمل الذي يرتبط حقاً بمعاني الصورة هو الفائز  
و يتم تقييم النقاط لكل تعليق بحيث يكون : 50% لتقييم ادارة المنتدى الثقافي و 50% لتصويت الاعضاء  
للراغبين بالاشتراك بالمسابقة يتم ارسال التعليقات برسالة خاصة لي ، ثم أقوم أنا بادراج التعليقات دون أن اذكر اسم صاحب التعليق حتى يكون التصويت دون أي تحيز  
الوقت المحدد لارسال التعليقات من لحظة ادراج الصورة كل ليلة خميس حتى ليلة الاثنين ( و سوف تمدد المدة اذا لوحظ اقبال على المشاركة ) حيث تبدأ بعد ذلك عملية التصويت على التعليقات  
و نتمنى التفاعل و المشاركة من الجميع ، و سيكون هناك جوائز تحددها إدارة المنتدى لاحقاً  



ملاحظة : شكركم و امتنانكم واصل سلف ، سيتم حذف كل ردود الشكر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
الصورة الاولى
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يُغلق باب الشاركة اليوم الساعة التاسعة ليلاً 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
انتهى الوقت المحدد لارسال المشاركات على الصورة الاولى ، سوف يتم الان ادراج التعليقات كي تبدأ عملية التصويت 

- يكون التصويت كالتالي : 

يدخل العضو ( في هذا الموضوع ) و يضع لكل تعليق عدد معين من النقاط ، من 0 الى 5 ، حيث يجب ان يأخذ كل تعليق علامة فإن اردت ان لا تصوت لتعليق معين فضع له 0 
أي أن كل عضو سوف يضع علامة معينة لكل تعليق 

- 0 هي العلامة الادنى و 5 هي العلامة الاعلى 

- تنتهي عملية التصويت مساء الخميس ولا يجوز التصويت اكثر من مره و لكن يجوز تعديل قيم العلامات حتى نهاية التصويت 

- يحق للأعضاء الذين شاركوا بارسال التعليقات المشاركة بالتصويت
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

** ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي*

*----------------------------------------------------*
*التعليق الأول :*
*خذيني سيدتي*
*لن أسألَ أينَ ولماذا*
*ما دمتُ معكِ* 
*لن أكترثَ لكل الدنيا* 
*ما دمتي بقلبي*
*ما دمتُ معكِ*
*أحتضنُ يداكِ* 
*لا تذهبي فأنا من دون حنانكِ* 
*لا أقوى على العيشِ لوحدي* 
*لا أقدرُ أن أصبحَ لسواكِ*



********



*التعليق الثاني :*
*احبك لانك انت !* 

********

*التعليق الثالث :* 
*(( بين الخيال والواقع .. لايوجد سوا الفراق ))*

*******

*التعليق الرابع :* 
*(( سأروي لكم قصة واقعية من حروف قليلة امتزجت بحزن وفرح الوجود معا ))* 
*كُن معي زَيد..*
*أراكَ صمود..*
*وأرى نفسي يائسة ..*
*أراكَ زَيد قد سكنتَ نفسٍ ذاقت مُرَ العذاب..*
*بحب ، بشوق ، ببعد الحنين بيننا..*
*صورة حلمُ أمامي..*
*زائفة ..*
*لا أريدها ..*
*بل أريدكَ أنتَ..*
*كُن معي ..*
*أيا زَيد لم تعي..*
*بعد أني أُحبكَ؟!*
*كما وجدتكَ..*
*كُن معي..*
*ينقُصكَ أنا ..*
*وأنتَ تنقُصني ..*
*طريقكَ أُريد أن أسلكهُ وحدي..*
*وأتحدى العالم به ..*
*معا ...*
*كُن معي (فقط).. زَيد..*

********

*التعليق الخامس :* 
*احبك كما انت ....*
*معا في هذا الطريق المعتم نشق طريقنا لنهزم ما يسمى المستحيل ..*

********

*التعليق السادس :* 

*-لماذا تبتعدي عني ....اقتربي واسمتعي ل دقات قلبي*
*نعم انا عاجر عن التحرك لكن لي قلب ليس عاجزعن التكلم...* 
*بل انه يحمل لكي حب كبيرا*
*نعم ...انتي التي احييت قلبي بعد ان اصبح عاجر...كحالي الان*

********

*التعليق السابع :* 
*(تلك الفتاة...الم تيأس بعد!!!)*

********

*التعليق الثامن :* 
*هو: أتحبينني بعد ما كان؟؟*
*هي: إني أحبك رغم ما كان ، فالحب يا صديقي لا يعرف المتاعب ولا الصعاب*
*هو: إذاً لقد وفق قلبي باختياره لكي حبيبة مخلصة*
*هي: قلبي الذي وفق حينما اختارك حبيبأً وأب وأخ وعائلة وكل الحياة*
*هم: ربِّ لا تفرقنا عن بعض.....اللهم آمين*

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> ** ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي*
> 
> 
> *----------------------------------------------------* 
> *التعليق الأول :* 
> *خذيني سيدتي*
> *لن أسألَ أينَ ولماذا*
> *ما دمتُ معكِ* 
> *لن أكترثَ لكل الدنيا* 
> ...


 
هناك مشاركات مميزه لكن لا تعبر عن محتوى الصورة
مجرد رأي ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (8):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> ** ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي*
> 
> 
> 
> *----------------------------------------------------* 
> *التعليق الأول :* 
> *خذيني سيدتي*
> *لن أسألَ أينَ ولماذا*
> *ما دمتُ معكِ* 
> ...


كلام رائع 
لكن هناك اروع اكيد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]
* ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي



----------------------------------------------------


التعليق الأول :


خذيني سيدتي
لن أسألَ أينَ ولماذا
ما دمتُ معكِ 
لن أكترثَ لكل الدنيا 
ما دمتي بقلبي
ما دمتُ معكِ
أحتضنُ يداكِ 
لا تذهبي فأنا من دون حنانكِ 
لا أقوى على العيشِ لوحدي 
لا أقدرُ أن أصبحَ لسواكِ


[align=center][/align]5


******





التعليق الثاني :


احبك لانك انت ! 



[align=center][/align]2

******



التعليق الثالث : 


(( بين الخيال والواقع .. لايوجد سوا الفراق ))



[align=center][/align]2

*****



التعليق الرابع : 


(( سأروي لكم قصة واقعية من حروف قليلة امتزجت بحزن وفرح الوجود معا )) 
كُن معي زَيد..
أراكَ صمود..
وأرى نفسي يائسة ..
أراكَ زَيد قد سكنتَ نفسٍ ذاقت مُرَ العذاب..
بحب ، بشوق ، ببعد الحنين بيننا..
صورة حلمُ أمامي..
زائفة ..
لا أريدها ..
بل أريدكَ أنتَ..
كُن معي ..
أيا زَيد لم تعي..
بعد أني أُحبكَ؟!
كما وجدتكَ..
كُن معي..
ينقُصكَ أنا ..
وأنتَ تنقُصني ..
طريقكَ أُريد أن أسلكهُ وحدي..
وأتحدى العالم به ..
معا ...
كُن معي (فقط).. زَيد..



[align=center][/align]3
******



التعليق الخامس : 


احبك كما انت ....
معا في هذا الطريق المعتم نشق طريقنا لنهزم ما يسمى المستحيل ..



[align=center][/align]3

******



التعليق السادس : 



-لماذا تبتعدي عني ....اقتربي واسمتعي ل دقات قلبي
نعم انا عاجر عن التحرك لكن لي قلب ليس عاجزعن التكلم... 


بل انه يحمل لكي حب كبيرا
نعم ...انتي التي احييت قلبي بعد ان اصبح عاجر...كحالي الان


[align=center][/align]4

******



التعليق السابع : 


(تلك الفتاة...الم تيأس بعد!!!)



[align=center][/align]2


******



التعليق الثامن : 


هو: أتحبينني بعد ما كان؟؟
هي: إني أحبك رغم ما كان ، فالحب يا صديقي لا يعرف المتاعب ولا الصعاب
هو: إذاً لقد وفق قلبي باختياره لكي حبيبة مخلصة
هي: قلبي الذي وفق حينما اختارك حبيبأً وأب وأخ وعائلة وكل الحياة
هم: ربِّ لا تفرقنا عن بعض.....اللهم آمين



[align=center][/align]4

----------


## غسان

> ** ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي*
> 
> *----------------------------------------------------*
> *التعليق الأول :*
> *خذيني سيدتي*
> *لن أسألَ أينَ ولماذا*
> *ما دمتُ معكِ* 
> *لن أكترثَ لكل الدنيا* 
> *ما دمتي بقلبي*
> ...


1

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> ** ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي*
> 
> 
> 
> *----------------------------------------------------* 
> *التعليق الأول :* 
> *خذيني سيدتي*
> *لن أسألَ أينَ ولماذا*
> *ما دمتُ معكِ* 
> ...


 :SnipeR (8):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
سوف يتم اليوم الساعه التاسعة ليلاً إغلاق باب التصويت 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
تم اغلاق باب التصويت و سوف يتم الان احتساب النقاط و اعلان اسم الفائز 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
بعد احتساب تقييم ادارة المنتدى الثقافي و تصويت الأعضاء حصلت التعليقات على العلامة النهائية من 10 على الشكل التالي :

المركز السادس كان لـ : 


-لماذا تبتعدي عني ....اقتربي واسمتعي ل دقات قلبي
نعم انا عاجر عن التحرك لكن لي قلب ليس عاجزعن التكلم...  
بل انه يحمل لكي حب كبيرا
نعم ...انتي التي احييت قلبي بعد ان اصبح عاجر...كحالي الان 
المُرسل بواسطة دموع الورد و قد حصل على 3.8 

و أيضاً في المركز السادس : 
هو: أتحبينني بعد ما كان؟؟
هي: إني أحبك رغم ما كان ، فالحب يا صديقي لا يعرف المتاعب ولا الصعاب
هو: إذاً لقد وفق قلبي باختياره لكي حبيبة مخلصة
هي: قلبي الذي وفق حينما اختارك حبيبأً وأب وأخ وعائلة وكل الحياة
هم: ربِّ لا تفرقنا عن بعض.....اللهم آمين 
المُرسل بواسطة عبد الله قسايمة و حصل على 3.8 

المركز الخامس كان لـ :  
(( سأروي لكم قصة واقعية من حروف قليلة امتزجت بحزن وفرح الوجود معا )) 
كُن معي زَيد..
أراكَ صمود..
وأرى نفسي يائسة ..
أراكَ زَيد قد سكنتَ نفسٍ ذاقت مُرَ العذاب..
بحب ، بشوق ، ببعد الحنين بيننا..
صورة حلمُ أمامي..
زائفة ..
لا أريدها ..
بل أريدكَ أنتَ..
كُن معي ..
أيا زَيد لم تعي..
بعد أني أُحبكَ؟!
كما وجدتكَ..
كُن معي..
ينقُصكَ أنا ..
وأنتَ تنقُصني ..
طريقكَ أُريد أن أسلكهُ وحدي..
وأتحدى العالم به ..
معا ...
كُن معي (فقط).. زَيد.. 
المُرسل بواسطة بياض الثلج و حصل على 4  
المركز الرابع كان لـ :  
خذيني سيدتي
لن أسألَ أينَ ولماذا
ما دمتُ معكِ 
لن أكترثَ لكل الدنيا 
ما دمتي بقلبي
ما دمتُ معكِ
أحتضنُ يداكِ 
لا تذهبي فأنا من دون حنانكِ 
لا أقوى على العيشِ لوحدي 
لا أقدرُ أن أصبحَ لسواكِ 

المُرسل بواسطةهدوء عاصف و حلصل على4.6  
المركز الثالث كان لـ :  
(( بين الخيال والواقع .. لايوجد سوا الفراق )) 
المُرسل بواسطة غسان و حصل على 5  
المركز الثاني كان لـ :  
(تلك الفتاة...الم تيأس بعد!!!) 
المُرسل بواسطة خالد الجنيدي و حصل على 6.4  
و أيضا بالمركز الثاني : 
احبك لانك انت !  
المُرسل بواسطة سوسن و حصل على 6.4 
أما المركز الأول صاحب أعلى نقاط :  
احبك كما انت ....
معا في هذا الطريق المعتم نشق طريقنا لنهزم ما يسمى المستحيل .. 
المُرسل بواسطة زيكو و حصل على 6.6  




************ 




مبروك زيكو .. و يحق للفائز انه يضع الصورة التالية .. بانتظارك لادراج الصورة  









[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مشكووووووووورين 
مبرووووووووووك الي



وشكرا للجميع ...

----------


## بياض الثلج

مباااارك زيكو ...

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*1000 مبروك زيكو ... والله بتستاهل*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]ألف ألف مبارك زيكوووووووو والى الأمام  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك زيكو

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

عادي ولا يهمك
حط غيرها 
انت بتعرف اكتر مني ...
واعتقد الك نظره مميزه بالموضوع ...
خد راحتك ..

وانا هلا بلغي مشاركتي الي فيها صورة عشان ما حدا يخربط  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عادي ولا يهمك
> حط غيرها 
> انت بتعرف اكتر مني ...
> واعتقد الك نظره مميزه بالموضوع ...
> خد راحتك ..
> 
> وانا هلا بلغي مشاركتي الي فيها صورة عشان ما حدا يخربط


اوك زيكو ، انا بلغي و بعمل كل اشي ، و مبروك مره ثانية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
أُعلن فتح باب ارسال التعليقات على الصورة الثانية : 



[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يُغلق باب إرسال التعليقات على الصورة الثانية اليوم الساعة التاسعة ليلاً 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
التعليقات على الصورة الثانية - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي : 


التعليق الأول : 

لحظه من فضلك .. فقد نسيت الورده هنا فخذها واتركني وحدي .. فأنا لا احتاج لوردة يملأها الشوك .. 
التعليق الثاني : 

سمعت في يوم من الايام كلاما لم افهمه ...
"عندما تعشق الفتاة بصدق .....
تتحمل الالم والخيانة وهجران الحبيب ...
لا تكترث لنزيف دموعها فهي رخيصة من اجله" 
الان اعرف معنى هذا الكلام بل انه لا يصف قلبي وهو في مقبرته تلك المقبره التي صنعتها خيانتك.
اعدك اني سوف ابقى في انتظار شروق شمسك و تغريد شفتاك و عودة قلبي الى الحياة . 
التعليق الثالث : 

فعلها كما يفعلها كل مرة ... يتركني وحيدة انتظر !  
التعليق الرابع : 

(( ويح نفسي بئس مر الانتظار 
وويح لنفس لا يطاوعها الهروب )) 
التعليق الخامس : 

يا حبيبي.....متى تعود؟؟
لتنقذ قلبي الموئود
يا حبيبي.....متى تعود؟؟
لنتبادل القبل والورود
.......ولتحقق الوعود
متى تعود؟؟.....فوجودك هو الوجود
وبدونك..لا كانت الورود..ولا كانت الوعود




[/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]
> التعليقات على الصورة الثانية - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي : 
> 
> 
> التعليق الأول : 
> 
> لحظه من فضلك .. فقد نسيت الورده هنا فخذها واتركني وحدي .. فأنا لا احتاج لوردة يملأها الشوك .. 5
> التعليق الثاني : 
> 
> ...


يعطيك العافية محمد

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> [align=center]
> التعليقات على الصورة الثانية - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي : 
> 
> 
> التعليق الأول : 1
> لحظه من فضلك .. فقد نسيت الورده هنا فخذها واتركني وحدي .. فأنا لا احتاج لوردة يملأها الشوك .. 
> التعليق الثاني : 4
> 
> سمعت في يوم من الايام كلاما لم افهمه ...
> ...


  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> التعليقات على الصورة الثانية - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي : 
> 
> 
>  التعليق الأول : 
> 
>  لحظه من فضلك .. فقد نسيت الورده هنا فخذها واتركني وحدي .. فأنا لا احتاج لوردة يملأها الشوك ..
> 
> 5
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]
> التعليقات على الصورة الثانية - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي : 
> 
> 
> التعليق الأول : 
> 
> لحظه من فضلك .. فقد نسيت الورده هنا فخذها واتركني وحدي .. فأنا لا احتاج لوردة يملأها الشوك .. 
> 2
> التعليق الثاني : 
> ...


..

----------


## $ RORO $

> [align=center]
> التعليقات على الصورة الثانية - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي : 
> 
> 
> التعليق الأول :4 
> 
> لحظه من فضلك .. فقد نسيت الورده هنا فخذها واتركني وحدي .. فأنا لا احتاج لوردة يملأها الشوك .. 
> التعليق الثاني :2 
> 
> ...


.....

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> [align=center]
> التعليقات على الصورة الثانية - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي : 
> 
> 
> التعليق الأول : 
> 
> لحظه من فضلك .. فقد نسيت الورده هنا فخذها واتركني وحدي .. فأنا لا احتاج لوردة يملأها الشوك ..
> 2 
> التعليق الثاني : 
> ...


..................

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
سوف يتم اليوم الساعة التاسعة ليلاً إغلاق باب التصويت 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

التعليقات على الصورة الثانية - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي : 


التعليق الأول : 2

لحظه من فضلك .. فقد نسيت الورده هنا فخذها واتركني وحدي .. فأنا لا احتاج لوردة يملأها الشوك .. 
التعليق الثاني : 3

سمعت في يوم من الايام كلاما لم افهمه ...
"عندما تعشق الفتاة بصدق .....
تتحمل الالم والخيانة وهجران الحبيب ...
لا تكترث لنزيف دموعها فهي رخيصة من اجله" 
الان اعرف معنى هذا الكلام بل انه لا يصف قلبي وهو في مقبرته تلك المقبره التي صنعتها خيانتك.
اعدك اني سوف ابقى في انتظار شروق شمسك و تغريد شفتاك و عودة قلبي الى الحياة . 
التعليق الثالث : 5

فعلها كما يفعلها كل مرة ... يتركني وحيدة انتظر !  
التعليق الرابع : 5

(( ويح نفسي بئس مر الانتظار 
وويح لنفس لا يطاوعها الهروب )) 
التعليق الخامس : 4

يا حبيبي.....متى تعود؟؟
لتنقذ قلبي الموئود
يا حبيبي.....متى تعود؟؟
لنتبادل القبل والورود
.......ولتحقق الوعود
متى تعود؟؟.....فوجودك هو الوجود
وبدونك..لا كانت الورود..ولا كانت الوعود

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بعد احتساب تقييم ادارة المنتدى الثقافي و تصويت الأعضاء حصلت التعليقات على العلامة النهائية من 10 على الشكل التالي :

المركز الرابع كان لـ : 
فعلها كما يفعلها كل مرة ... يتركني وحيدة انتظر ! 

المُرسل بواسطة سوسن و حصل على 4.8 

المركز الثالث كان لـ : 

سمعت في يوم من الايام كلاما لم افهمه ...
"عندما تعشق الفتاة بصدق .....
تتحمل الالم والخيانة وهجران الحبيب ...
لا تكترث لنزيف دموعها فهي رخيصة من اجله"

الان اعرف معنى هذا الكلام بل انه لا يصف قلبي وهو في مقبرته تلك المقبره التي صنعتها خيانتك.
اعدك اني سوف ابقى في انتظار شروق شمسك و تغريد شفتاك و عودة قلبي الى الحياة .

المُرسل بواسطة زيكو و حصل على 5 

و أيضاً في المركز الثالث :

يا حبيبي.....متى تعود؟؟
لتنقذ قلبي الموئود
يا حبيبي.....متى تعود؟؟
لنتبادل القبل والورود
.......ولتحقق الوعود
متى تعود؟؟.....فوجودك هو الوجود
وبدونك..لا كانت الورود..ولا كانت الوعود

المُرسل بواسطة عبد الله قسايمة و حصل على 5 

المركز الثاني كان لـ : 
(( ويح نفسي بئس مر الانتظار 
وويح لنفس لا يطاوعها الهروب ))

المُرسل بواسطة بياض الثلج و حلص على 5.4


أما المركز الأول صاحب أعلى نقاط : لحظه من فضلك .. فقد نسيت الورده هنا فخذها واتركني وحدي .. فأنا لا احتاج لوردة يملأها الشوك ..

المُرسل بواسطة شذى الياسمين و حصل على 6 



**************


مبروك شذى الياسمين و بانتظارك لإدراج الصورة التالية

----------


## بياض الثلج

مباااااااااااااااااااارك شذى مبااااااااااااارك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك
يا شذى الياسمين

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*1000 مبروك لشذى الياسمين...وهارد لك للجميع*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا ..
وفكرة الموضوع كتير حلوه ..
بتمنى للجميع التقدم و الرقي ..

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مبروك شذى الياسمين .. تعليق مميز كتير  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> [align=center]مبروك شذى الياسمين .. تعليق مميز كتير [/align]


يسلمو كتير ..
الله يبارك فيكي ..
هاد من زوءك ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
نظراً للإقبال الضئيل على المشاركة .. تم تمديد فترة إرسال التعليقات على الصورة الثالثة حتى يوم الخميس القادم 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

مجرد اقتراح :- غير الصورة يا محمد جد مو عارفة اكتب شي 

واذا بدك تغيرها غير عن نطاق الحب  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مجرد اقتراح :- غير الصورة يا محمد جد مو عارفة اكتب شي 
> 
> واذا بدك تغيرها غير عن نطاق الحب


وانا هيك كمان شايف ، الصورة صعبة شوي 

أنا كنت بدي اقترح على شذى الياسمين صورة بغير نطاق الحب بس هيه سبقتني 

بعد اذنك شذى رح اغير الصورة  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
أعلن فتح باب ارسال التعليقات على الصورة الثالثة ( الجديدة ) : 


[/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> أعلن فتح باب ارسال التعليقات على الصورة الثالثة ( الجديدة ) : 
> 
> 
> [/align]


رائعة وما عندي تعليق  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## بياض الثلج

مي تو رأي حلوة بس لا تعليق 

ما طلع معي شي  :Eh S(2): خفت احكي محمد يقوم يطرني برا  :SnipeR (83): 

يعني لهلا كل اللي طلع معي اني ممكن اكتب (( الصورة بتتكلم عربي ))

تعبير عادي ما في روح :Bl (35): 

السموحة منك يا محمد

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ما في مانع لتغيير الصوره ..
وانا كنت محتاره كتير بالصوره .. وحطيتها وانا متردده مع الف صوره ..
مشكور لجهودك والصوره الجديده حلوه ومعبره ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين

مشكور محمد ع الصوره الجديده .. حلوه ..
وان شاء الله يا هناء بكون اجمل تعليق منك ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
نظراً للاقبال الضئيل جدا ( لم يصل إلا تعليقان ) تم إلغاء المسابقة إلى إشعار آخر !!
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
نظراً لرغبة الجمهور .. تمدد فترة ارسال التعليقات مرة اخرى الى يوم الاثنين
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

الصورة مو ظاهره

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> الصورة مو ظاهره


 موجوده
بس في مشاكل اليوم بالنت
مش اكتر ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

التعليقات على الصورة الثالثة - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي :

التعليق الأول : 

لا تعليق 

التعليق الثاني : 

(( هيا بنا فهناك بقية عشق وحياة تنتظرنا ، هيا بنا فالأرض لنا والشرف لنا والفتح لنا والثورة نحن لها صناع ))

التعليق الثالث :

انظري يا اختي ...
كم احلم ان اكبر كي اجابه مجموعة الكلاب تلك بصدري العاري..والحجاره في يدي الصغيره

مهما حصل لن نتراجع 
"امتار العز ايا داري لن ننسا ال 27 الف من كيلو الامتار تلك هي الارض فلسطين"


التعليق الرابع : 

يا الهي .. وما ذنبهم ...؟؟؟!!! 
ويلٌ لقلب امكما .. وويلٌ لطفولة غدت مسلوبه ... ويلٌ لامةٍ لم تعد مسؤوله ..


التعليق الخامس :

فى كل ارض الله اطفال كسنك

يا صغيرى فى العذاب

وهناك اطفال

تحاصرها الذئاب

ويستنجدون بامه ماتت

وخلفها سراب

لكن ماخارت عزائمهم

وان طال المصاب

احجارهم كقذائف البارود اونة 

واونة حراب

عرفوا بأن ضمير هذا الكون

مفتقد وان العدل غاب

لست الوحيد ايا صغيري

تستغيث

فلا تجاب

----------


## شذى الياسمين

التعليقات على الصورة الثالثة - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي :


التعليق الأول : 
3
لا تعليق  
التعليق الثاني : 
4 
(( هيا بنا فهناك بقية عشق وحياة تنتظرنا ، هيا بنا فالأرض لنا والشرف لنا والفتح لنا والثورة نحن لها صناع )) 
التعليق الثالث :
1
انظري يا اختي ...
كم احلم ان اكبر كي اجابه مجموعة الكلاب تلك بصدري العاري..والحجاره في يدي الصغيره 
مهما حصل لن نتراجع 
"امتار العز ايا داري لن ننسا ال 27 الف من كيلو الامتار تلك هي الارض فلسطين" 

التعليق الرابع : 
5
يا الهي .. وما ذنبهم ...؟؟؟!!! 
ويلٌ لقلب امكما .. وويلٌ لطفولة غدت مسلوبه ... ويلٌ لامةٍ لم تعد مسؤوله .. 

التعليق الخامس :
1 
فى كل ارض الله اطفال كسنك 
يا صغيرى فى العذاب 
وهناك اطفال 
تحاصرها الذئاب 
ويستنجدون بامه ماتت 
وخلفها سراب 
لكن ماخارت عزائمهم 
وان طال المصاب 
احجارهم كقذائف البارود اونة  
واونة حراب 
عرفوا بأن ضمير هذا الكون 
مفتقد وان العدل غاب 
لست الوحيد ايا صغيري 
تستغيث 
فلا تجاب

----------


## غسان

> التعليقات على الصورة الثالثة - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي :
> 
> التعليق الأول   
> 
> 3
>    : 
> 
> لا تعليق 
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

التعليق الأول : 

لا تعليق  
2 

التعليق الثاني :  
(( هيا بنا فهناك بقية عشق وحياة تنتظرنا ، هيا بنا فالأرض لنا والشرف لنا والفتح لنا والثورة نحن لها صناع )) 
3 


التعليق الثالث : 
انظري يا اختي ...
كم احلم ان اكبر كي اجابه مجموعة الكلاب تلك بصدري العاري..والحجاره في يدي الصغيره 
مهما حصل لن نتراجع 
"امتار العز ايا داري لن ننسا ال 27 الف من كيلو الامتار تلك هي الارض فلسطين" 
4 


التعليق الرابع :  
يا الهي .. وما ذنبهم ...؟؟؟!!! 
ويلٌ لقلب امكما .. وويلٌ لطفولة غدت مسلوبه ... ويلٌ لامةٍ لم تعد مسؤوله .. 
3 



التعليق الخامس : 
فى كل ارض الله اطفال كسنك 
يا صغيرى فى العذاب 
وهناك اطفال 
تحاصرها الذئاب 
ويستنجدون بامه ماتت 
وخلفها سراب 
لكن ماخارت عزائمهم 
وان طال المصاب 
احجارهم كقذائف البارود اونة  
واونة حراب 
عرفوا بأن ضمير هذا الكون 
مفتقد وان العدل غاب 
لست الوحيد ايا صغيري 
تستغيث 
فلا تجاب 
5

----------


## دموع الورد

> التعليقات على الصورة الثالثة - ترتيب التعليقات حسب الترتيب الزمني لورودها الى بريد المنتدى الثقافي :
> 
> التعليق الأول : 
> 
> لا تعليق 
> 1
> 
> التعليق الثاني : 
> 
> ...


..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
بعد احتساب تقييم ادارة المنتدى الثقافي و تصويت الأعضاء حصلت التعليقات على العلامة النهائية من 10 على الشكل التالي :

المركز الرابع كان لـ : 

انظري يا اختي ...
كم احلم ان اكبر كي اجابه مجموعة الكلاب تلك بصدري العاري..والحجاره في يدي الصغيره

مهما حصل لن نتراجع 
"امتار العز ايا داري لن ننسا ال 27 الف من كيلو الامتار تلك هي الارض فلسطين"

المُرسل بواسطة زيكو وحصل على 4.75

و أيضاً في المركز الرابع :

فى كل ارض الله اطفال كسنك

يا صغيرى فى العذاب

وهناك اطفال

تحاصرها الذئاب

ويستنجدون بامه ماتت

وخلفها سراب

لكن ماخارت عزائمهم

وان طال المصاب

احجارهم كقذائف البارود اونة 

واونة حراب

عرفوا بأن ضمير هذا الكون

مفتقد وان العدل غاب

لست الوحيد ايا صغيري

تستغيث

فلا تجاب


المُرسل بواسطة هدوء عاصف وحصل على 4.75

المركز الثالث كان لـ : 

لا تعليق 

المُرسل بواسطة سوسن و حصل على 5.25

المركز الثاني كان لـ :
يا الهي .. وما ذنبهم ...؟؟؟!!! 
ويلٌ لقلب امكما .. وويلٌ لطفولة غدت مسلوبه ... ويلٌ لامةٍ لم تعد مسؤوله ..

المُرسل بواسطة غسان و حصل على 7

أما المركز الأول صاحب أعلى تصويت : 

(( هيا بنا فهناك بقية عشق وحياة تنتظرنا ، هيا بنا فالأرض لنا والشرف لنا والفتح لنا والثورة نحن لها صناع ))

المُرسل بواسطة بياض الثلج و حصل على 7.25

مبروك بياض الثلج[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

الصورة تحمل عنوان (( ذكريات)) وبالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

شو وقفت المسابقة شكلها ؟!!!!!! :SnipeR (71):

----------

